# Enduro-Treff Hochtaunus



## Tilman (29. Juli 2004)

Diverse Threads, z.B. zum  Altkönig oder was  zeigen, daß offensichtlich einige Klarstellungen in Sachen "Trails im Taunus" notwenig sind (siehe auch verschiedenste Vorwürfe wie »Biker gegen Behörden«, »Nicht-DH-Biker gegen DH-Biker« u. v. m.).

Ich beabsichtige daher seitens des Fachbereiches Umwelt des Hochtaunuskreises, Mountainbikern in einer Konferenz die Gelegenheit zu geben, ihre Vorstellungen unmittelbar mit Behörden und anderen Ansprechpartnern (also  Forst, DIMB, Naturpark,...) zu erörtern.

Besteht Interesse an dieser Möglichkeit seitens betroffener IBC-Forumsmitglieder?

Dieses Posting ist deshalb auch hier im Forum, weil viele Forumsmitglieder im Taunus betroffen, mir ihre Adressen aber nicht bekannt sind. Eine zu kontaktierende Organisation hat im Internet keine Adresse angegegeben bzw. die Kontaktierung einer bekannten Adresse eines Mitgliedes ist offensichtlich unerwünscht (siehe entsprechender Thread).


----------



## h-walk (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tilman, ich finde den Vorschlag sehr gut und hoffe, daß sich möglichst viele Kollegen (der DDD-Fraktion) beteiligen. Vielleicht läßt sich in diesem Rahmen einigies mehr erreichen, als mit anonymem Gemaule und blinden Schuldzuweisungen im Forum...

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (29. Juli 2004)

Ein Sommertag im Vordertaunus

Weil es einfach genial war, Ihr alle davon wissen sollt und weil sich zu viele Leute hier im Forum streiten

Mittwoch Morgen, es ist der 28. Juli 2004, 8:15 Uhr, ich schaue aus dem Fenster und sehe nur blauen Himmel, keine Wolke, das Thermometer zeigt in Frankfurt-Bockenheim bereits 17Â°. Etwas Ã¼berrascht ob des guten Wetters, beschlieÃe ich sofort aufs Rad zu steigen und den ganzen lieben, langen Tag auf selbigen zu Verbringen.

Meine Vorbereitungen dauern wieder ewig, trÃ¶del, trÃ¶del und so komme ich erst um 9:15 Uhr los. Die ersten Meter fÃ¼hren mich durch dicht besiedeltes Gebiet in Richtung Niddapark. Rasch erreiche ich diesen, vorbei am SportgelÃ¤nde der UniversitÃ¤t und unter der Bahnlinie FFM-FB durch. Mein Blick schweift nach links, traurig sehe ich die verweiste FlÃ¤che unter der AutobahnbrÃ¼cke, schade das Jo mit seinem Projekt dort bisher keinen Erfolg hatte. Nur ein paar Meter weiter schaue ich nach rechts und kann sehen welch schÃ¶ne Skateanlage die Stadt dort errichtet hat. (Naja, im Herzen bin ich ja immernoch Skater und habe 1989 damals in Fdorf ne Skaterbahn bei der Stadt erwirken kÃ¶nnen mit Medienhilfe und Demonstrationen) Da kÃ¶nnte man schon neidisch werden als Biker...  

Flux erreiche ich die Nidda, an deren Uferrand ich mich in angenehmen AufwÃ¤rmtempo bis Bonames entlang hangele. Dort knicke ich nach links ab und in Bonames wartet die erste âBergwertungâ der 4. Kategorie. Auf dem groÃen Blatt trete ich die paar Meter nach oben und rolle entspannt wieder gen Nieder-Eschbach runter. Ãber Ober-Eschbach geht es dann aufwÃ¤rts Ã¼ber die Felder in Richtung Seulberg/Friedrichsdorf, das Terrain wird hÃ¼gelig aber eine frische leichte Brise macht die Luft in der Morgensonne herrlich. In Fdorf am Toom (Schleichwerbung   ) treffe ich mich mit einem Freund und gemeinsam starten wir in den Wald. 

Zwischen Fdorf und KÃ¶ppern liegt der SpieÃwald, ein kleiner, nicht langer, aber doch feiner Trail versÃ¼Ãt die zwei Kilometer in den zweitgrÃ¶Ãten Stadtteil der Hugenottenstadt. Dort muÃ wieder dicht besiedeltes Gebiet durchquert werden, ehe es Ã¼ber den KÃ¶hlerberg, Kapersburgsiedlung endlich in die weiten des Taunuswaldes geht.

Nach der Ãberquerung der (Schnell-)StraÃe, welche durch das KÃ¶pperner Tal fÃ¼hrt, geht es die nÃ¤chsten Kilometer bergan. Uphill pur, vereinzelte Rampen, dann wieder Serpentinen, Schotter, Waldweg, irgendwann ist bei ca. 450hm der erste HÃ¶hepunkt erreicht. Wir genieÃen den Ausblick auf das KÃ¶pperner Tal, den Steinbruch des Taunusquarzitwerkes, die herrlichen WÃ¤lder, AltkÃ¶nig und Feldbergplateau scheinen zum Greifen nahe.

Aber unser Ziel ist noch lange nicht erreicht und so machen wir uns auf den Weg. Jetzt fÃ¼hrt uns der Weg zum Munitionsdepot der Bundeswehr und wir mÃ¼ssen einen Umweg um die mit Natodoppelzaun gesicherte Anlage machen. Da ich den Weg linker Hand langweilig finde, probieren wir mal zur Abwechselung die rechte Seite. WÃ¼rg, kotz, ein schier endloser Wiesenuphill entlang des Zauns ist also die Alternative. Naja, ich fand ihn nicht halb so schlimm wie mein Kollege, denn der quÃ¤lt sich fortan mit hÃ¶llischen Knieschmerzen. 

Auch dieser Mistweg hat irgendwann ein Ende und nach wenigen Metern ist das RÃ¶merkastell Kapersburg erreicht. Wie immer unter der Woche sind die Kollegen der ArchÃ¤ologie am graben, in der Hoffnung auf mehr oder minder spektakulÃ¤re Funde. Das soll uns heute aber nicht weiter beschÃ¤ftigen und wir dÃ¼sen weiter zum Kuhkopf. Den kleinen Anstieg vom Schotterweg in den Wald habe ich auch diesmal nicht geschafft (mangelnde Technik meinerseits), aber irgendwann ist die MistkrÃ¶te auch noch fÃ¤llig grrrr   . Zumal zu meiner Entschuldigung am heutigen Tage noch die Auswirkungen des letzten Unwetters, bzw. einer mit Brachialgewalt durchgefÃ¼hrten Rodungsaktion das Befahren erschwerten. Irgendwie sah es da vor drei Wochen noch besser aus...  

Am Kuhkopf angekommen genieÃen wir die zweite Pause des Tages und ich mache brav meine Eintragungen in das HÃ¼ttenbuch. Uhrzeit, Wetter und Lufttemperatur kÃ¶nnt Ihr dort nachlesen. Ãber den [K] â Weg trailen wir zum Steinkopf, weiter runter zum Winterstein. Kurz ne kleine Pause auch dort zum Aussicht genieÃen. Dabei beschlieÃen wir, daÃ die BÃ¤ume um einen halben Meter, zugunsten eines verbesserten Fernblickes, gekÃ¼rzt werden sollten. Oder der Turm wird endlich wieder aufgebaut...

Dann geht es auf dem markierten Wanderweg (der mit dem liegenden U) runter zum Haus Winterstein. Freunde, dieser Weg/trail ist einfach herrlich. Niemand braucht etwas zu graben oder bauen, einfach nur heizen.   Zugebener MaÃen ist das an einem Mittwoch Vormittag auch ohne Wanderer mÃ¶glich, mÃ¶chte das nicht am Wochenende machen. Aber selbst da, macht es mit RÃ¼cksicht und gebremst immernoch ne Menge SpaÃ. Vorbei am Haus Winterstein (komische Ãffnungszeiten) geradeaus in den Wald und weiter Trails bis zum Abwinken. Irgendwann Ã¼berqueren wir dann die A5 Ã¼ber die BehelfsbrÃ¼cke und brezeln nach Ockstadt an den Rand der Zivilisation. 

Asphalt und IndustriegebÃ¤ude begrÃ¼Ãen uns, jetzt heiÃt es sofort wieder HÃ¶he gewinnen und wir fahren wieder hoch. Nach der AutobahnbrÃ¼cke entschlieÃt sich mein Freund sich seinen Kniebeschwerden zu beugen und tritt den Heimweg nach Fdorf an. Ich nehme den roten Punkt (oder war es ein Balken?) und kurbel konstant wieder hoch zum Steinkopf. Die letzten Meter sind bergab wesentlich lustiger, die SpÃ¼lrunse birgt immer ne Menge Fun und Adrenalin im Downhill.

Ãber den bereits beim Hinweg befahrenen  [K]- Weg gehtâs zurÃ¼ck zum Kuhkopf. Nun geht es in den leicht verblockten Weg direkt vor der HÃ¼tte schnurstracks nach unten, dann kurz Ã¼ber Schotter nach rechts und scharf links zurÃ¼ck zur Kapersburg/Muni-lager. Dort beschlieÃe ich den Trail/Wanderweg am Limes zur LochmÃ¼hle zu nehmen, da meine WasservorrÃ¤te dramatisch zur Neige gehen. In der BahnhofsgaststÃ¤tte verlangt man unverschÃ¤mte 3,-â¬ fÃ¼r ne Flasche und so bleibt mir nur der Waserhahn mit quelfrischem Taunuswasser fÃ¼r lau.  Die Trinkflasche ist wieder gefÃ¼llt und ich kÃ¤mpfe mich jetzt am Limes hoch zur Saalburg. 

Von dort geht es Ã¼ber den FrÃ¶hlichemannskopf zur Gickelsburg und weiter zum Batzenbaum. Auf den Spuren des Fdorfer Marathons traile ich rasch nach Fdorf. Telefonsich vorgewarnt hÃ¤lt meine Mutter bereits nen riesen Teller Nudeln bei meinem Eintreffen fÃ¼r mich bereit.  Kurz gespeist, Wasser getankt und schon war ich wieder on-the-road. 

Ãber die Felder fuhr ich nun Ã¼ber Nieder-Eschbach, Harheim entlang des Eschbachs zurÃ¼ck zur Nidda. Ein netter Bauer lieÃ mich Ã¼ber sein frisch gemÃ¤htes Feld fahren. Echt nett von ihm (O-Ton: Fahr ruhig, kein Problem), naja ich muÃte dann erstmal nen Heuballen aus meinen Ritzeln entfleddern. An der Nidda erhÃ¶hte ich dann wieder die Schlagzahl und machte Dampf bis Heddernheim. Unterwegs sah ich zwei Radler, welche sich wohl kurz zvor unfreiwillig gekÃ¼Ãt hatten. Jedenfalls schob der eine ein Bike mit âwelligemâ Vorderrad und der andere versuchte gerade sein vorderes Laufrad im Rahmen zu justieren. Biken ist also auch im Flachland gefÃ¤hrlich...  

In Bockenheim angekommen, fÃ¼llte ich schnell die Wasserreserven auf und machte mich dann zum zweiten Teil der Tagestour auf den Weg. Ich traf mich mit einem weiteren Bikekollegen an der BoWarte und wir machten uns auf den Weg nach HÃ¶chst an den Bahnhof um noch ne dritte Mitstreiterin abzuholen. Auf Grund eines Speichenbruchs und des daraus resultierenden Laufradwechsels verspÃ¤tete sich mein Kollege 2 und der anvisierte Aufschlagstermin in HÃ¶chst drohte sich zu verzÃ¶gern. Dagegen wehrten wir uns aber heftigst und ein Paarzeitfahren par Excellence folgte. Mit nem 36er Schnitt knallten wir bei leichtem RÃ¼ckenwind die 10km nach HÃ¶chst. Gottseidank gab es keine ZusammenstÃ¶Ãe...

Nur wenige Minuten spÃ¤ter als geplant waren wir am Treffpunkt Bahnhof HÃ¶chst, dort wartete das nÃ¤chste Problem. Unsere Mitfahrerin hatte einen enggesteckten Terminkalender und wir sollten zeitig in Kelkheim sein. Mm, mein Plan zum AbschluÃ des Tages noch ne lockere Runde um FFM zu drehen war dahin und ich wurde kurzer Hand Ã¼berstimmt und es sollte wieder hoch in den Taunus gehen.

Nachdem ich am Morgen ja bereits die Ostflanke des Vordertaunus bereist hatte, sollte nun die Westflanke dran sein. Wir also zurÃ¼ck zum Main, die Kopfsteinpflasterpassage an der Batterie zur NiddamÃ¼ndung, ein paar Meter bis Sossenheim und dort in Richtung Schwalbach. Abwechselnd geht es nun durch die frisch gemÃ¤hten Kornfelder, dann mal kurz durch ein Siedlungsgebiet. Als wir endlich die StraÃe zwischen Kronberg und Bad Soden erreichen, beginnt der Weg interessanter zu werden. Zuerst geht es bergan um dann rasant ins Krontal hinab zu gleiten. Ein verdammt genialer Trail durch die KleingÃ¤rten wartet dort. Meine Mitfahrer diskutieren derweil Ã¼ber die besten FrÃ¼chte, welche direkt am Wegesrand wachsen und gedeihen, und ihre Marmeladenrezepte. Teilweise braucht man nur beim Fahren den Mund zu Ã¶ffnen und schwupps landet die Frucht in Selbigem.

In Krontal angekommen ist aber erstmal SchluÃ mit Lustig und wir machen ein paar HÃ¶henmeter. Es geht entlang des Tals und des Opelzoos hoch nach KÃ¶nigstein. Hier sind teilweise richtige KletterkÃ¼nste gefragt, denn entweder geht das Vorderrad hoch oder man verliert hinten die Traktion, manchmal auch beides.
Aber auch dieser Part ist irgendwann vorbei und rasch werden die letzten Meter zum Kreisel abgestrampelt. Hier kann man wiedereinmal die negativen Auswirkungen von schlechten ÃPNV-Konzepten bewundern. Keine direkte S-Bahn Anbindung an die Arbeitsmetropole FFM und schon fÃ¤hrt jeder mit der Karre zum Arbeiten. Selbst in den Ferien gibtâs hier Staus...  

Nunja, auch diese Klippe wurde umschifft und nach der FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone und angriffslustigen Hunden/Rentnern  beginnt auch schon der Anstieg zur Burg KÃ¶nigstein. Der Kommentar meiner Mitfahrerin âEs gÃ¤be doch auch schÃ¶nere Wegeâ wurde nur grinsend mit âAber keine steileren...â beantwortet. Nachdem wir einmal um die Burgfestung rum sind, ging es auch schon wieder bergab durchs Woogtal. Ab Gegenhang kÃ¤mpften wir uns wieder rauf und dann radelten wir zur ÃlmÃ¼hlquelle. Dort wurden die WasservorÃ¤te mit frischem Quellwasser  aufgefÃ¼llt und weiter gings auf dem Victoriaweg (gelber Balken) gen Ruppertshain. Zuerst wieder rauf und dann wieder runter, StraÃe nach SchloÃborn Ã¼berquert und auf die letzten Meter zum Atzelberg. 

Jetzt rollten wir durch Eppenhain um den letzten groÃen Brocken an diesem (vorallem fÃ¼r mich) langen Tag zu bezwingen, den Rossert. Zuerst schlÃ¤ngelt sich der Weg (blaues Balkenkreuz) lieblich durch den Wald um dann urplÃ¶tzlich steil anzusteigen. Tief in der Reservekiste lagen noch ein paar KÃ¶rner, diese wurden mobilisiert und wir waren oben. Technisch mittelschwer gings wieder runter nach Fischbach, dort wurden ein paar StraÃenzÃ¼ge gequert und ab Ã¼ber wellige Wiesen (roter Balken) nach Kelkheim. Kurz nach dem Gimbacher Hof hatten wir das Etappenziel erreicht und unsere Mitfahrerin wurde pÃ¼nktlich verabschiedet. 

Nach ner kleine Eispause (JA, Eisdielenposer sind wir auch ;-) legten wir uns nochmal richtig ins Zeug und machten wieder Paarzeitfahren nach FFM. In kÃ¼rzester Zeit hatten wir die Metropole erreicht und um 21:00 Uhr hatte der Moloch aus HÃ¤usern und StraÃenzÃ¼gen uns wieder. Zu guter Letzt noch ein Blick auf den Tacho, 160km bei 1850hm, ein langer schÃ¶ner Sommertag geht zu Ende.

Weitere Touren warten und Trails gibt es noch genug zu Entdecken. Ich befand mich am heutigen Tage fast ausschlieÃlich auf offiziellen Wanderwegen und auch dort findet man feine Trails, die hoffentlich noch lange legal zu befahren sind.

Es grÃ¼Ãt,

darkdesigner


----------



## darkdesigner (29. Juli 2004)

Achso, ich komm auch gerne zu so nem Treffen/Runder Tisch.  
dd


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tilmann,

logisch bin ich auch dabei bei einer Konferenz, Workshop, Meeting, Brainstorming, was auch immer, um den Konflikt Biker/Wanderer/Naturschützer/Forst im Taunus und anderswo zu diskutieren und hoffentlich einvernehmlich zu entschärfen.

Am besten wir machen vorher so eine richtig heftige Single-Trail-Tour, damit wir wissen, worum es geht. Nein, sorry, war nur ein Scherz ....

Happy Trails
Jürgen


----------



## Der Kronberger (30. Juli 2004)

Guude Tilman,

gute Idee   -  ischbindebei   

@dd:
das liest sich wie 'ne Trainingstour zur Vorbereitung der "Großen Taunusumrundung" im September !!!


----------



## Roland1 (2. August 2004)

Interessiert mich sehr ein solches Gespräch. Das alles passiert ja nur weil hier einem offenkundigem Bedarf kein Angebot an entsprechenden Strecken gegenübersteht. Ich repräsentiere keine Gruppe und keinen Verband sondern bin ein 'interessieter' Single Trail Nutzer.


----------



## Tilman (5. August 2004)

Ich ergänze meine o.g. Einladung, sein/ihr Interesse an einerm Bike-Dialog zu bekunden, mit einer weitergehenden Seite (ganze Bildschirmbreite nutzen!) im Netz des Hochtaunuskreises.

Ich sollte bis zum 24.8. Bescheid wissen. Dann sehen wir weiter.

Noch hat sich ja niemand von denen gerührt, die sich hier im Forum am lautesten über eine aus ihrer Sicht mangelhafte Trail-Versorgung im Taunus aufgeregt haben.


----------



## Basscommander (8. August 2004)

Wie ich schon im WOFFM Forum schrieb, bin ich auch sehr an so einem Gespräch interessiert.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Meine E-Mail adresse findest Du in meinem Profil!

Bis dann.

Viel Spaß noch!

Euer Bassi


----------



## Tilman (9. August 2004)

Basscommander schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon im WOFFM Forum schrieb, bin ich auch sehr an so einem Gespräch interessiert.
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!




Find´ ich gut, Firma dankt !!!!!


----------



## Basscommander (9. August 2004)

Ob ich dabei bin, oder nicht, hängt natürlich vom Termin ab...
Da ich ja zu dem geringen Prozentsatz der Arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehöre, ist das net immer so einfach...
Und dann bin ich auch noch Biker... 
Wo soll das noch hinführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (9. August 2004)

Basscommander schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann bin ich auch noch Biker...



Die "Kings of Bikepark" sind terminlich nicht in Gefahr


----------



## CoAXx (10. August 2004)

@darkdesigner

Super langer, geiler Bericht . Bist sicher ins Bett gefallen wie ein Sack Mehl nach dem Tag. Evtl haettest du ein eigenes Thema aufmachen sollen damit. Egal... wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt, dann würde ich auch mal mitkommen...wohne zwischen Frankfurt und Altkönig.


----------



## darkdesigner (10. August 2004)

@CoAXx: Klar hätte ich, aber nach dem ganzen "Zank" wollte ich einfach mal die schönen und normalen, legalen Möglichkeiten aufzeigen, auf denen man im Taunus Spaß haben kann. Natürlich weiß ich, daß jeder Spaß anders definiert, sind halt alles Individuen...

Mitte September gibt es wieder die große Taunusumrundung, vielleicht haste ja Lust da mitzufahren, ist echt lustig und anstrengend...  

Schöne Grüße,
dd (gleich im Bikeurlaub)


----------



## CoAXx (10. August 2004)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> @CoAXx: Klar hätte ich, aber nach dem ganzen "Zank" wollte ich einfach mal die schönen und normalen, legalen Möglichkeiten aufzeigen, auf denen man im Taunus Spaß haben kann. Natürlich weiß ich, daß jeder Spaß anders definiert, sind halt alles Individuen...
> 
> Mitte September gibt es wieder die große Taunusumrundung, vielleicht haste ja Lust da mitzufahren, ist echt lustig und anstrengend...
> 
> ...



Klar hab ich Lust, im September ist ja auch der Rödelheimer CTF (Taunusgipfeltour), den will ich auch fahren.. Dann mal schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Basscommander (10. August 2004)

Können wir dann bitte wieder zum Thema kommen!?  

Das ist um einiges wichtiger...


----------



## Tilman (11. August 2004)

Basscommander schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir dann bitte wieder zum Thema kommen!?
> 
> Das ist um einiges wichtiger...



Gute Idee,

wer also jetzt schon Ideen hat, die behandelt werden sollten, immer her damit ([email protected]), ich werde das, was bis Sonntagabend schon da ist, mal ins Netz stellen (Urheber anonym, soweit nicht anders gewünscht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (11. August 2004)

moin,wollte mal hören wie des um das gebiet lochmühle steht,wo damals evt. etwas gegangen wäre,ist diese location jetzt gestorben,oder könnte das freigegeben werden,wenn bestimmte auflagen erfüllt werden?


----------



## Tilman (11. August 2004)

Gestorben ist da in Sachen Lochmühle nichts, aber Details kann ich hier im Forum nicht verbreiten.


----------



## fastmike (11. August 2004)

wie könnte man ausfindig machen,welche gebiete ausser der lochmühle noch in frage kommen könnten(im taunus natürlich)?


----------



## Tilman (11. August 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> wie könnte man ausfindig machen,welche gebiete ausser der lochmühle noch in frage kommen könnten(im taunus natürlich)?



Das dürfte nur mit Ortskenntnis zu machen sein. Und man sollte dabei von vornherein überlegen, wo es klemmen könnte und wie man das eventuell in den Griff bekommt. U.a. dafür ist auch der Dialog gedacht.

Z.B. gibt es nicht überall
Kreuzung/Nutzungskonkurrenz von Wanderwegen (kennt der Naturpark),

Wildeinstandszonen (kennen die Förster)

besonder hohe Niederschläge (erhöhte Erosionsgefahr)

bike-sensible Naturschutzgebiete (ein Bodenbrüter mag schon mal angesichts eines Bikers die Flucht ergreifen, selbst wenn der auf dem Weg fährt, ein Magerrasen hingegen bleibt gezwungenermaßen, wo er ist....  )

Topo-Karte 1:25.000 liegt bei mir im PC vor.


----------



## Tilman (12. August 2004)

Zur Kenntnis Taunus Zeitung v. 12.8.2004


----------



## AlpinistTimm (12. August 2004)

Auf Tilli, hab dich nicht so.
Las uns was am Feldi bauen.
1 Strecke


----------



## fastmike (12. August 2004)

checkt mal was die weinheimer auf die beine stellen:http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showp.../sort/1/cat/500 sowas muß im taunus auch gehen!mist der link funzt net,aber hier:regionalforum heidelberg"königsstuhl abgerissen"zieht es euch auf jeden rein


----------



## Lupo (12. August 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> checkt mal was die weinheimer auf die beine stellen:http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showp.../sort/1/cat/500 sowas muß im taunus auch gehen!mist der link funzt net,aber hier:regionalforum heidelberg"königsstuhl abgerissen"zieht es euch auf jeden rein


da haste den link:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/48984/size/big/sort/1/cat/500
aber vorsicht:1,5MB


----------



## Tilman (15. August 2004)

Braindead FFM schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Tilli, hab dich nicht so.
> Las uns was am Feldi bauen.
> 1 Strecke



Dafür woll´n wir ja palavern, damit möglichst viele Leute wissen, was andere viele Leute wo wollen, wo können und wo müssen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. November 2016)

Ich reaktiviere mal den Thread hier, DDD und das Revier passen ganz gut zu meinem Anliegen.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16100

Update: Tour entfällt witterungsbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

